# For those on the go.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Trailering tips that help keep you connected.

A Weak Link | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I can remember when goose-neck trailers came to be here where we live and a lot of trailer hitches were made out of scrap metal. After seeing over the years how popular and useful the goose-neck trailers are I have said several times the pick up truck manufactures missed out on an option they could have been selling for years. Factory installed hitches for goose-neck and fifth wheel trailers with factory installed brake controllers. I know factory brake controllers are available now just in the last few years and I know one pick up truck maker has the factory installed goose-neck hitch as a option, they missed a opportunity. A lot of the younger generation is not interested in farming and DOT laws now make the driver requirements tough for someone to be able to pull a goose-neck trailer legally


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

There is to much liability and overhead involved for Truck makers to get involved in goose neck hitches. That's why they tell you what truck place they use for add ons etc. They get a kick back on selling that stuff from the truck places and they also allow you to put that cost into your loan. Much easier and less overhead and they still get the financing interest off that and a kick back from the truck shops.


----------

